# Star Wars: Mark Hamill künftig wohl nicht mehr Luke Skywalker



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Mark Hamill künftig wohl nicht mehr Luke Skywalker*

						Auf Twitter kündigt Schauspieler Mark Hamill an, wohl nie wieder in die Rolle von Luke Skywalker zu schlüpfen. Hamill sei unzufrieden mit der Charakterentwicklung in den letzten Teilen der Star Wars-Filme. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Mark Hamill künftig wohl nicht mehr Luke Skywalker*


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (11. Mai 2020)

Ich finde die Entscheidung die Skywalker Saga zu beenden richtig. Auch die 7, 8 und 9 hätten meiner Meinung nach lieber was eigenständiges werden sollen, selbst wenn ich die Filme nicht schlecht fand. Wenn durch den längeren Turnus mehr Filme vom Kaliber Rouge One raus kommen kann es mir auch nur recht sein.


----------



## User-22949 (11. Mai 2020)

Ich kann seine Entscheidung gut verstehen und finde diese auch gut.


----------



## tochan01 (11. Mai 2020)

Die letzten 3 waren 0815... Am We noch auf disney plus den letzten nochmal angeschaut und ist teils echt.... Schlecht.... Rouge one ist für mich der einzige der wirklich "gut" war. Mandelorian Serie ist super aber da setzt disney nun auch die daumenschrauben an zum Geld rausqetschen. Es soll ja Action lastiger werden. Ich fand das so echt perfekt aber auch hier soll es wohl für ein "breiteres" puplikum erschlossen werden...


----------



## Hornissentreiber (11. Mai 2020)

> durfte Hamill sein Skript nur einzelne Seiten für begrenzte Zeit  behalten und lesen. Es wurde gar eine gesonderte Person zur Sicherheit  abgestellt. Zudem war das Drehbuch auf dunkelrotem Papier gedruckt, um  es vor neugierigen Blicken zu schützen.


Eine kleine Botschaft an Disney: 

Nicht, dass Lucas es besser gemacht hätte. Wie man las, wurden das Drehbuch zu Episode 1 auch wie ein Staatsgeheimnis behandelt und den Schauspielern nur Schnipselweise ausgehändigt. Anzusehen, wie Liam Neeson vor einem Greenscreen (oder war es ein Bluescreen?) herumsteht und offensichtlich keine Peilung vom Kontext der Szene hat, tat richtig weh. Wie auch alles Andere an dem Film weh tat.

Ist wohl ein Naturgesetz, dass die Manager umso mehr durchdrehen, je mehr Geld sie wittern und die Filme dann umso mieser werden.


----------



## SFT-GSG (11. Mai 2020)

Das einzig gute, was unter Disney zum Thema Star wars kam, war rouge one und the Mandelorian.


----------



## facehugger (11. Mai 2020)

Mark ma(r)g kein Luke mehr bei Disney`s Verhohnepipelung von "SW" sein. Ich kann`s verstehn, wie viele andere sicher auch. Möge die Macht noch lange mit dir sein, ich werde dich in ewiger Erinnerung behalten. Du warst einer der Helden meiner Kindheit, daran wird Disney auch nix ändern...

Gruß


----------



## Quake2008 (11. Mai 2020)

Ich fand nur 9 der das Starwars Feeling transportiert hatte, man hat etwas mehr gewagt. Dafür rannte man die ersten 60 Minuten nur durch den Film um die dämlichen Wendungen von Riad Johnson zu erklären. Im Großen und Ganzen war er in Ordnung. Gerne hätte ich die passende Episode 7 und 8 dazu gesehen. Rouge One war von allen tatsächlich der Bessere Star wars Film und te Mandalorian hat mich echt gefesslt.

Im Grunde war Episode 1-3 langweilig und überzeugte technisch nicht. 4-6 War viel herzblut drin und man merkte die hatten einfach Lust, so eine Geschichte zu erzählen. 

EP7 versuchte eine Handlung zu haben/kopieren, der 8te Teil, ja der 8te teil egal Was Riad Johnsen genommen hat ich bin froh das der Kein Starwars mehr anpackt. Ich finde Wendungen auch toll, aber nicht im Minutentakt ohne Sinn und Verstand. Starwars 9 hat versucht vieles zu retten, Er hat seine Schächen und Stärken.


----------



## Ruvinio (11. Mai 2020)

SW9 hatte der ersten 30-45 Minuten mal so gar nichts mit Star Wars zu tun. Das war eine sinnlose Aneinanderreihung von Ereignissen, die genau so auch bei den Goonies oder Jumanji hätten vorkommen können. Danach wurde es zwar etwas besser, aber es hat leider nicht gereicht, den sehr durchwachsenen 8. Teil (Leias Weltraumspaziergang, wtf)  und eben die furchtbare erste Hälfte des 9. Teils wieder vergessen zu machen.

Rogue One und Mandalorian, die waren wirklich gut, die haben wieder richtiges, quasi originales Star-Wars-Feeling auf die Leinwand gebracht. Warum Disney aber gerade bei den Kino-Filmen so verkackt, weiß wohl nur der Henker.


----------



## Celinna (12. Mai 2020)

Disneys Luke war einfach nicht der Luke aus Episode 4-6 der Hoffnung bei jedem sah selbst dem Lord der Sith den er zurück ins Licht bringen konnte. Aber seinen Neffen im Schlaf erschlagen weil der ja vielleicht laut einer Vision mal böse werden kann ist einfach nur ....


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (12. Mai 2020)

Was hat das mit PC Hardware zu tun?


----------



## xDave78 (12. Mai 2020)

Ja gut, dass sich Han und Luke nicht getroffen haben ...hätte man bringen sollen.
Die Figur  -ja klar ist man da nicht happy von der strahlenden "New Hope" zu einem zerzausten Einsiedler zu werden. Auf der anderen Seite wäre ein Einsiedler-Jedimeister der zutiefst Weise und in sich ruhend ist auch nur ein Abklatsch gewesen. 
Das dies nicht gewollt sie haben, ich verstehen kann gut.

Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich Ep1-3 oder 7-9 besser fand. Ep4-6 sind aus der Wertung. Nicht dass die jetzt schauspielerisch oder erzähltechnisch besonders gut wären, aber Trash- und Nostalgiefaktor halt. Ausserdem gabs in meiner Jugend keine bessere Sci-Fi Saga.


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Mai 2020)

was ist dieses "Star Wars"?


----------



## Karotte81 (12. Mai 2020)

Wir wollen den Markt nicht mit Filmen zuschütten, da es eine Übersättigung gibt. Also überschütten wir den Markt jetzt mit Serien, denn Serien sind keine Filme . Genial diese Marketingleute


----------



## shootme55 (15. Mai 2020)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Wir wollen den Markt nicht mit Filmen zuschütten, da es eine Übersättigung gibt. Also überschütten wir den Markt jetzt mit Serien, denn Serien sind keine Filme . Genial diese Marketingleute



Übersättigung, das Wort trifft genau was Disney da aufführt. Was Ubisoft bei AC angezeigt hat macht Disney in Perfektion, sei es mit Star Wars oder Marvel. Es ist zu viel auf einmal.

Abgesehen davon haben sie bei Star Wars den ganzen Kanon auf den Müll geworfen undnur noch die massentauglichen 6 Filme für richtig erklärt, was mich mehr nervt. Wenn man bedenkt dass es Computerspiele von LucasArts gibt die eine bessere, glaubwürdigere und längere Story haben als die 3. Trilogie (3x Kyle Katarn)) ist das schon ein schlechtes Omen. Und den neuen Filmen fehlt es definitiv an Substanz. Schnell aneinander gereihte Bilder von Verfolgungsjagten und kämpfen, zusammengehalten von ein paar Minuten Story. Früher war es genau umgekehrt. 
Außerdem müsste die ganze Saga auf Palpatime-Saga umgetauft werden. Die Story beginnt im Prinzip nach dem Tod von Darth Plagueis und endet mit dem 2. Tod des Imperators, der irrwitzigerweise früher nichtmal einen Jedimeister mit Lila Lichtschwert mit seinen Machtblitzen beeindrucken konnte und jetzt gezielt hunderte Schiffe auf einmal vom Himmel holt.
Nicht dass ich sauer auf einen von denen bin weil sie eine ach so schöne Story ausschlachten, das is mir egal. Aber ich würd mich mal über einen guten Star Wars freuen. Rouge One war auch für mich bis jetzt leider eine löbliche Ausnahme.


----------

